# The Vizsla Life



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

We take lots of video of our girl, Lulu, and my husband put this little video together of some fun times we have with her. I just put this up on youtube and of course, watched a bunch of other people's vizsla videos. It's so easy to get sucked into the vizsla video viewing vortex! ;D 

http://youtu.be/7xzfcvR2rcc


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Before I got Cole, I was obsessively watching Vizslas on YouTube! I think I've seen every video! Haha

Sometimes I look at him and a tear comes to my eye... "I have a Vizsla...he's mine...I'm so lucky!"


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

That's a brilliant video! Loved it


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/Rbjn_kIWnUE

Newest You Tube done yesterday. Tried to put music to a Viz Wizz Walk. Didn't work all that well.

And then Johnny Cash did a song

http://youtu.be/Q2GRTUcKbb0

Happy trails and trials, Lulu is one crazy Vizsla. Oh yeah. That's normal. ;D

RBD


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Great video lulu


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Truly awesome. Lulu has so much personality!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats fantastic! I loved watching it! 

Thanks for sharing with us. ;D


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I loved the song you put to the video! Definitely "a wild one"! So cute. I'm so ridiculously in love with this breed, I loved the video!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

*WOW!* That video is fantastic!! I could feel the love through the screen! I can't wait for my boyfriend to get home to show him this video!! You both are obviously PHENOMENAL V Parents!!! Thanks for sharing 

ps. great tutu for her bday! Did she keep it on?! She is adorable!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hahaha! I literally just laughed through that entire video because it is SO TRUE 

I loved every minute! Thanks for sharing your fun times together!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Lulu is SO beautiful! Her color and face...beautiful body! That video was soo close to making me cry! Haha

Im such a baby... :


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing - fantastic video.

Lulu is gorgeous.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

GREAT video, littlelulu!! ;D ;D

RBD, must admit I had never heard the Johnny Cash song, "That Dirty Old Egg-Suckin' Dog". Just hilarious. Thanks!! ;D ;D

p.s. I'm pretty sure Willie would do the same thing, given access to a hen house. LOL!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Love your work Littlelulu. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!! We had a ton of fun putting the video together. Lulu hasn't been an easy girl (but really, what V is?!?), but it makes the good times all the sweeter.We just love this crazy red girl so much. Thanks for watching our vid! 

OttosMama - By some miracle, she did manage to keep the tutu on for most of her bday "party" with her brother . It was hilarious watching her wrestle him in it! She's not much of a lady sometimes lol.


----------

